# Trouser stripe colour for Army Mess kit



## robrussell99 (11 Oct 2012)

What colour should the stripe on the trouser be for a Medical Officer?  As well are there any special modifications to the Coat? Thanking in advance.


----------



## Sigs Pig (11 Oct 2012)

From the dress regs:

APPENDIX 1, ANNEX B
BRANCH AND REGIMENTAL
Nos. 2 AND 2A ORDERS OF DRESS

20. Medical Branch. Surgeon cuffs. Sanguine
waistcoat for officers and CWOs; female waistcoat
with three buttons/buttonholes. Cherry trouser/skirt
stripe. No gloves.

But I am no expert on these things.

ME


----------



## fraserdw (11 Oct 2012)

Surgeon cuffs, is an unbuttoned cuff of 2-4 buttons.  It is a tradition from 19th century regs that allowed surgeons to have un-buttoned sleeves on their shirts and patrol tunics to preserve their uniform from blood stains.  Standard army mess dress has no cuff buttons.


----------

